# questions about pensacola / Fort Pickens area surf fishing



## eddie978n (Nov 24, 2010)

Heading down to camp at fort pickens for my 4 day thanksgiving holiday and I plan to surf fish from fort pickens. Anyone have any advice for that area? I'am hoping to catch some reds mainly and avoid the hardheads as much as possible. Also I would like to put out a shark rod at night and wondering if sharks are catchable in this area in the first gut as I have no kayak to yak out the baits. Any advice for this area would be great! thanks!


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

finger mullet for reds big mullet butterfly it for shark you can rent a yak somewhere,sure of it.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Going to be in the 30s this evening. Hope you brought some warm clothes. Pinfish for the reds, but it really doesn't matter. Most type of lil fishies or shrimp


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

you can definately get some sharks out there for sure i caught a few last week at pickens but not much size to them maybe 4 to 4 1/2 ft long but i just kept throwing them back and waiting for my thanksgiving bull


----------

